# Instalacja Hyperion

## Karol1988

Czy ktos moze instalowal Hyperiona na 64bitach?

A moze wiecie jak zainstalowac 32 bitowa aplikacje na 64 bitach - aktualnie taka posiadam.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Karol1988 wrote:*   

> Czy ktos moze instalowal Hyperiona na 64bitach?
> 
> A moze wiecie jak zainstalowac 32 bitowa aplikacje na 64 bitach - aktualnie taka posiadam.

 

Kompiluje się ze źródełka, wiec możesz na x86-64 też spróbować, powinien się zbudować poprawnie.

https://github.com/hyperion-project/hyperion.ng

https://data.gpo.zugaina.org/gerislay/media-plugins/hyperion/hyperion-9999.ebuild

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

